# Ultimate Fitness Events - 2010 !



## MarilyneMeunier (Feb 23, 2010)

_With their 5 kick ass shows, every body have good things to say about Ultimate Fitness Events, a natural organisation ! With such nice categories like Bodybuilding (male & female), Figure, Fitness Model (male & female), Swimsuit Model, and even the junior fitness, they???ve got the right category for everyone ! 

Amazing lights effects, surrounding sound, great exposure, CASH PRIZES, nice trophes, supporters, great photographers... And all this come with so much fun on stage, and backstage aswell (where you get the opportunity to have a photoshoot live, showing your best shape ever!) ... And did I talk about these bags full of goodies that we receive from their sponsors ?? They really worth it ! ...yummy ! 

This is why I chose to compete with UFE, for all these reasons together! They give me exactly what I expect from a show, and even more. This year, they are bringing this fitness fever downtown Montreal, on may 8th : UFE CHAOS, wich is really promising !! This is the contest I am getting ready for and I am so excited to have them in Quebec!

I decided to share my preparation with you here, and I really hope it will motivate you to join me in 2010 on stage ! I will post my progress pictures on a regular basis, and share with you my tips ! 

Also, I am entering their Official Spokesmodel contest to represent them, another really exciting project for me ! One part of it is to get votes on Facebook. Want to help me ? Add me there, I???ll guide you ! (Marilyne Meunier)

Dates of the 2010 ??vents :
Spring Bash, Mississauga, ON - April 10th
Chaos, Montreal, QC - May 8th
Showdown, London ON - June 5th
Halloween Mayhem, Hamilton ON - October 23rd/24th
National, Hamilton ON - November 13th
For more infos, I suggest you to go on their website: _

_And if for any reason you don???t feel like competing right now, at least don???t miss the show and bring your friends ! You???ll enjoy the experience! 

Ps: there is a KICK ASS 2010 promo video on the website that you really should watch ! I loveee it, it motivates me ! =)_


----------



## karen141406 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Competitions*

hello everyone, i would like to know what type of supplements can a female take off season training and also when training to compete? and a nice diet to go with it.


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Feb 25, 2010)

*25$ off !!*

Get 25$ off !!! 

Use my name as a promo discount code on any of the 2010 UFE shows entry form, send it to them before March 31st 2010 and get 25$ off!!! 
This promo code can be used on ANY of their 2010 shows, as long as they receive your entry form before March 31st 2010 ! 

Write my name manually anywhere on the entry form
Write manually on the discount spot : 25$ !


----------



## dmoodispaugh (Mar 13, 2010)

BWell Fit is hosting an event at Pan Pacific Park in Los Angeles, if you live in the LA area you should definitely check it out. RSVP Here evite.com/pages/invite/viewInvite.jsp?inviteId=TVOZAXFHQPBGKZPHOWVA

See you there!!!


----------



## MsGuns (Mar 15, 2010)

*UFE has some great events...Ill be at the UFE Nationals in Nov.*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad you're here, MsGuns.


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Mar 16, 2010)

MsGuns said:


> *UFE has some great events...Ill be at the UFE Nationals in Nov.*


Nice !!! I'm not sure yet if I'll compete at that show, but I'll be around for sure !! HAve you registered yet ? AS you can read...the 25$ discount can be applied to ANY of the 2010 UFE shows, as long as yout enter before march 29th !


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spring Bash ! It's coming !!!!*

Less than 3 weeks before the amazing UFE's Event : SPRING BASH ! On April 10th !!!! 

*Ultimate Fitness Events, an amazing growing natural fitness organisation, will be presenting this April 10th the SPRING BASH event !!! Because I really believe in this organisation and how they run their shows, I wanted to share with you the détails for Sring Bash, coming up in only 6 weeks !!! Everyone can find the right category for their physique between Bodybuilding (Male&Female), Figure (Female), Fitness (Female + Junior), Fitness Model (Male&Female) and Bikini Model (Female) ! UFE also offers great prizes, good exposure and they really believe in their athlete and do a lot for them ! After my first show with them, where I made the top 10 in the Figure Category, they offered me to be featured on the UFE-CHAOS???s show poster !! They also chose me as a competitor for their 2010 Official Spokesmodel???s Contest !! And just to make sure I don???t forget anything of ALL you can win at Spring Bash, let me copy this information, taken from their website:*
_*Prizes Up For Grabs!!!*_
_*Every Competitor Will Receive:*_
_*A FREE UFE T-Shirt! *_
_*An awesome ???goody bag??? full of stuff from our sponsors! *_
_*Exposure to some of the top fitness photographers, talent scouts, supplement company representatives and magazines including Inside Fitness Magazine, Oxygen Magazine, Maximum Fitness and more *_
_*Top 3 Competitors in Each Category Will Receive:*_
_*A beautiful trophy to proudly display as a symbol of their accomplishment *_
_*Qualification into UFE???s Elite division at our pinnacle event, the UFE National Championships and a chance to compete for $60,000 in CASH and prizes (more than top 3 qualify in some categories click here for details). *_
_*Each of Our Overall Category Winners Will Receive:*_
_*$500 CASH ON THE SPOT!! *_

_*The Event Location is :*_
_*Port Credit Secondary School (Theatre)*_
_*70 Mineola Road East*_
_*Mississauga, ON*_
_*Canada L5G 2E5*_

_*The Host Hotel is:*_
*Novotel Toronto Mississauga*
_*3670 Hurontario Street*_
_*Mississauga, ON L5B 1P3*_
_*(905) 803-6715*_
_*Group Name: UFE (Ultimate Fitness Events)*_
_*Reserve by Saturday March 13th for UFE group rate!*_

_***Before march 31st, put my name on any of 2010 UFE???s show entry form (manually: Marilyne Meunier), and get automatically 25$ off of your fees ! (write 25$ off in the «discount» part of the form!)** Hope I???ll see you there ! (I won???t miss it!!)*_


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Apr 20, 2010)

*UFE SpringBash ! WOW !!*

This Saturday (April 10th) I was at the UFE Spring Bash show, as a Spokesmodel, in Mississauga, Ont. WHAT AN EVENT !!!! Spring Bash 2010 was CRAZY !!! More than 160 athletes registered, 40 only in the Fitness Model category !!! And let me tell you that there was a bunch of high lever athletes walking on that stage !! 

The night before, at the athlete???s metting, all of them had received a gift bad fulllllll of goodies from the sponsors ! Whey, fatburner, magazines, pre work out samples, post work out ??? UFE t???shirt .. !! 


And just to tell you how succesfull SprinBash was, at the prejudging, for the first time, I got to see a venue almost full of spectators !!! (575 seats !) And for the night show, the finales, 400 tickets were sold before the week end and with all the people waiting at the door to buy their tickets, the show got SOLD OUT !!!! We even added a lots of chairs, but i twas PACKED !!! 

The lights, the sounds, the amazing MC, tons of high level athletes???. !! This event ROCKS !!! And I want to say that the judges did an amazing job, and I totally agree with the placings !! It was fair, and I didn???t hear anyone whining !


I also had the opportunity to sneak backstage, where Liana Saadi, a hot photographer was shooting !! Some of these shots might even be submit to fitness magazines ! I also met the people from Inside Fitness Magazine (IFM) who were to enjoy the show.


All I want to say : UFE is something you want to be part of ! Don???t miss the upcoming 2010 Events !


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Apr 20, 2010)

*Warning ! It's time !*

Ultimate Fitness Events presents CHAOS, on may8th 2010 *in less than 3 weeks!!!*, in Montréal !! As I already told you, this is going to be their first event in the province of Quebec, and it???s a really promising one !!! And the most important thing, is that it???s not too late for you to be part of it, on one way or another !! 

You can come and compete with me, have the chance to win a lot of great prizes, get great exposure, be seen by the most influent people in the fitness industry, and so much more !!! Get all the informations, and entry form on the UFE website¸

Spectators will be pleased by a surprising opening act, performed by the UFE???s president himself ! *here is a sneak peak : search UFE CHAOS on youtube!! Buy your tickets online or at the door (a little bit more risky : SpringBash was sold out at the door!!) 

Sponsors are more than welcome to join UFE as well, in more than one way ! Hold a booth or add your products in the competitors goodie bags are only some of the great ways to support the competitors and give them the opportunity to know you ! For further informations about your options : Consult the website, in the Sponsors section !

I also want to remind your of the Showdown Event, wich will be in London, Ontario, on June 5th !!! Still time for you to get ready to rock the stage, get your crew ready to cheer the competitors as a Spectator or introduce yourself and your companny as a sponsor !!

For any further informations, feel free to contact me, and it will be my pleasure to get back to you !!


----------



## MsGuns (Apr 20, 2010)

*You are doing a great job promoting UFE! I see you all over the net.*


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Jun 21, 2010)

*Ultimate Fitness Events -  Halloween Mayhem 4*

Hey Everyone !  I know we are all enjoying the summer and nice food at this time of the year, but its also the time to start looking forward, see what fitness shows are coming !! In 17 weeks will be certainly one of the biggest event I have never seen before !!! I did compete at the Mayhem 3 show last year and it was HUUUGEEEEE !!! So many great competitors, a killer opening act, CASH prizes like you couldn???t get anywhere else... It was just AMAZING ! And now that can have some <hints> of what is coming next (as their Official Spokesmodel), let me tell you guys that YOU WANT TO BE THERE !!!  
Here, to make sure my super English wouldn???t make any misunderstanding, I copied directly the infos about the Mayhem 4 show ! If you have any question, feel free to contact me:
marilynemeunier@    hotmail


I hope you enjoy the summer, have a nice sangria glass by the pool, and see you on stage in 17 weeks !! 

Ultimate Fitness Events Presents: Halloween Mayhem!

Date: October 23rd and 24th, 2010
Location: The McIntyre Theatre at Mohawk College, 135 Fennell Avenue West, Hamilton, Ontario

UFE Halloween Mayhem 4 will be the biggest yet! Now it will be part of an entire Mayhem Weekend featuring shows on both the 23rd and 24th of October as well as lots of other exciting things throughout the weekend. And if you thought Mayhem 3 was amazing, you will witness a show like the world has NEVER SEEN BEFORE!!

Featuring Bodybuilding, Figure, Fitness, Fitness Model and Bikini Model categories. This event is open to competitors of all experience levels including first timers and those who compete with other organizations. This is a drug tested event! 

UFE Halloween Mayhem is one of the most unique and exciting events in the industry! Featuring a Halloween spin on the typical fitness competition, amazing prizes and amazing entertainment, this is an event not to miss!

Featuring CASH Prize Mayhem! For every open entry into UFE Halloween Mayhem, we will add $50 to the respective category's cash prize. Last year, our cash prizes got as high as $1850 per category!! This year we look to try and award over $10,000 in CASH making this the biggest cash prize drug tested show ever!

October 23rd - Fitness, Fitness Model and Bikini Model Judging and Finals

October 24th - Bodybuilding and Figure Judging and Finals

*More events to be announced over the coming months!*


----------



## SiennaMein (Jul 5, 2010)

karen141406 said:


> hello everyone, i would like to know what type of supplements can a female take off season training and also when training to compete? and a nice diet to go with it.


According to me whey protein isolate is the best option to take for her because as I think that by taking this protein supplement with workout we can surely maintain our health and fitness also....


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Jul 13, 2010)

*UFE Halloween Mayhem 4*

Hey ! We re already 15 weeks out from this HUGE fitness events, brought by Ultimate Fitness Events (UFE), so I though I should share some more informations with you ! I am still working (full time!) on my beautiful english so ... just to make it easier for you guys, let me copy&paste to most usefull infos, written by the UFEs president himself ! So here it goes...

It is not only becoming known throughout Canada, but is also gaining a following in the US. Canada's biggest fitness event is becoming a North American monster as we draw competitors from across both nations. Our goal with Mayhem is to give the world of drug tested fitness an exciting, entertaining, memorable event to call our own. UFE Halloween Mayhem has been growing every year and this year, it begins its next evolution into a 2 day extravaganza featuring, not only an action packed fitness event, but also lots of other Mayhem weekend events.

One of those Mayhem weekend events is a cooking workshop and sit down luncheon with Tosca Reno on Saturday October 23rd in between the fitness/fitness model/bikini prejudging and finals. Tosca Reno is an industry icon, Oxygen Magazine cover model/columnist and is the author of the wildly popular "Eat Clean Diet" series. Attendees of her workshop will have a chance to prepare an "Eat Clean" lunch along with Tosca and an Executive chef and learn about eating clean, how to fit the "Eat Clean" lifestyle into today's hectic world and of course, how to incorporate new, tasty recipes into an "Eat Clean" lifestyle to avoid boredom. During the sit down luncheon, attendees will have a chance to casually socialize with Tosca and eachother and really have a chance to gain some inspiration to take their fitness to another level, whether that includes simply eating better or becoming the next fitness icon. Tosca will be there to share her knowlege and insight into a number of fitness related topics.

Competitors can register for this workshop and register as many friends as they wish at a special competitor price of only $60 as part of their Mayhem entry form available on the UFE website.

However, you don't have to be a competitor to be a part of this event. Mayhem attendees can purchase passes for the workshop at a discounted advance price of $65 at our online ticket retailer.

Tosca will also be attending the fitness/fitness model/bikini finals on Saturday October 23rd. Fans can meet her during the event and competitors will have a chance to get amazing stage shots with one of Canada's most popular fitness celebrities.

We look forward to seeing you at what promises to be a fitness weekend to remember! Go to UFEshows . com for more details of the entire weekend of events!

============================================
Any questions ? I check my emails pretty often, feel free to contact me :
marilynemeunier... hotmail.com 

Hope to see you there guys !!


----------



## MarilyneMeunier (Jul 14, 2010)

*Your Mayhem Weekend of Events !*

*Ultimate Fitness Events*

presents​


*HALLOWEEN MAYHEM 2010*​


Canada's biggest fitness event has now become an entire weekend of Mayhem! As always, the event will feature competitors from across Canada and the world vying for a share in the "CASH Prize Mayhem" in the most unique and exciting event of its kind. However, this year, we have in store an entire weekend of events that include seminars, workshops and an all new Mayhem Costume Ball to close out the night on Saturday. This will be a weekend to remember for any fitness enthusiast so don't miss out!​​


*Your Mayhem Weekend of Events!*​​


*Fitness/Fitness Model/Bikini Prejudging* - Sat. Oct. 23rd at the McIntyre Theatre from 10am to 1pm - see the hottest bodies strut their stuff on stage for a chance at huge industry exposure, huge cash prizes and the glory of winning the biggest fitness event in Canada!
*Advance Ticket Price - $20*​


*"Cooking Clean" Workshop & Luncheon w/ Tosca Reno *- Sat. Oct. 23rd at the Sheraton Hamilton from 2pm to 5pm - Learn how to cook clean with the author of the "Eat Clean Diet" series, industry icon and Oxygen Magazine cover model and columnist, Tosca Reno. Participants will take part in preparing their own healthy, tasty meal along with Tosca and an Executive Chef and then enjoy their meal with Tosca for a sit down social luncheon. Only 60 spots available.
*Advance Ticket Price - $65* 
*Zen Stretch w/ Bodhi Batista* - Sat. Oct. 23rd at the Sheraton Hamilton from 2pm to 3pm - Be part of the newest wave in mind/body fitness, the Zen Stretch Movement! Led by Shaolin practicioner, Bodhi Batista, this moving meditation class will help rebalance the mind and body while actually offering a challenging workout. Already receiving rave reviews in the industry as the "next big thing," this is something you just have to experience! Only 30 spots available.
*Advance Ticket Price - $15*​


*"How I Made the Cover of Oxygen Magazine!" Workshop* - Sat. Oct. 23rd at the McIntyre Theatre from 3:30pm to 5:30pm - It's the #1 women's fitness magazine in the world and it's the dream of almost every fitness oriented woman to make the cover of it! Here is your chance to learn from a few of Oxygen's recent cover models about their journey to the cover and how you too could be the next! Learn which photographers they shot with, how and to whom they submitted their photos and even how they followed up to earn their moment of glory! A meet and greet will follow. Only 90 spots available.
*Advance Ticket Price - $65*​


*Fitness/Fitness Model/Bikini Finals* - Sat. Oct. 23rd at the McIntyre Theatre from 6pm to 9pm - Most of the judging is done and it's time to see what we have in store for Mayhem 4! Hot bodies will be complimented by an electrifying stage production and an opening act that will leave your adrenaline pumping for the remainder of the show! 
*Advance Ticket Price - $40 ($50 VIP)*​


*The "Mayhem Costume Ball"* - Sat. Oct. 23rd at the Sheraton Hamilton from 10pm to 1am - You have just been a part of the biggest and most exciting fitness event in the country and you don't want the night to end just yet. It's time to let loose and party at our private event at our host hotel. A complimentary selection of great food, 2 full bars, a pumping DJ and awesome lightshow with dance floor and a Halloween theme will make this a party to remember! Prizes for best costume, so bring your Halloween spirit and have a ball! Email me: marilynemeunier @ hotmail.com for information and pricing for private booths/bottle service.
*Advance Ticket Price - $15* 
*Bodybuilding/Figure Judging and Finals *- Sun. Oct. 24th at the McIntyre Theatre from 1pm to 5pm - Get ready for graceful beauty and mountains of muscle to take to the stage as competitors do battle for huge cash prizes, exposure throughout the industry and the glory of winning the biggest fitness event in Canada! As a combined judging and finals show, the competitors will have 1 chance to peak and give their all on stage and the audience won't have to wait long to find out who will come out on top!
*Advance Ticket Price - $30 ($40 VIP)*​


*For more information, please visit UFEshows . com*​​


----------

